# My golden retriever gets aggressive to new pups



## CBclone (May 2, 2013)

Our Golden Retriever (About 3 years old) is a very lonely dog. He hasn't really socialized with other dogs before. He has killed about 2 cats! And he is very scared! My dad got us two new pups (White Golden Retrievers) and the one that I have is actually an orange one. We are actually thinking about keeping the female one only. 

So, what happened is that my Golden Retriever has been really aggressive toward the two pups. He starting growling, crying and making noises! We tied him up before we showed him the two pups. The two little pups were actually SCARED!
So whenever we would try to bring the pups close to him, he would go crazy and just :doh: snapped his mouth to them! We were actually scared and surprised! We got him to calm down (He was shaking) and we showed him one of the pups for a while. He was calm and he started staring at the pup and he lasted about a few good 40 seconds before he went crazy!!! 

We are scared! And of course we want to keep the little pups. I NEED HELP! I NEED TIPS! 

The pups are three months old and the dog is about 3 years old. HELP!??


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I am confused. The dog has killed 2 cats and your dad decided to get two puppies for your dog??


Does your dog have aggression issues toward any other dogs? I would have NOT bought 2 puppies for a dog that has killed 2 cats. I would work on fixing your older dogs behavior before adding a new puppy to the mix. 

Did you introduce the puppies to him on neutral ground or in his territory? Is he intact? Socialization is very important for puppies and I would certainly not let those puppies get attacked by your older dog.

I am assuming your older dog is "golden" not "orange"


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

It is somewhat confusing...your older dog is lonely, but under socialized and has killed two cats. You got two young pups, but you only want to keep the female, and you introduced them by tying the older, aggressive dog up and bringing the pups to him? That sounds like a recipe for disaster. I think you need to rethink this whole thing. Is it possible to work with the older dog first, with an animal behaviorist? It doesn't sound like a safe place to bring a new pup in, let alone two.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't mean to be harsh here, but your family has no business bringing puppies home until the older dog's issues are settled out. And it could be the case that you must only have one dog in the home. It's probably best for your dog. 

You may also need to get with a behaviorist and see if that person can clear up some of these issues. This is not just working with the dog, but working with your family so that going forward you can maintain this dog's training.

If he's an outdoor dog, btw - that will inevitably worsen dog aggression problems. I would suggest that instead of bringing home another dog to keep him company, you provide him company with your family. Bring him inside. Use every day to go out and do stuff with him and enrich his life. You may find that over time he will calm down and become a well-adjusted dog. 

I'm horrified at the idea of a golden killing cats. I wouldn't think of bringing another small dog on the property around him - cat or puppy. And I would not trust him with small animals ever again.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

It makes me really sad to hear of a golden killing cats. This seems so opposite from a true golden temperament.

I'm guessing your older pup felt threatened if he was tied up when the pups were brought to him. Particularaly if you brought the pups in, then pulled them away when he got aggressive.

I would agree with the other posters that you really need to focus on figuring out your older dog's behavioral issues and correcting those before you bring any other animals into the household. Please, consult a behaviorist and work with your older dog. 

If you keep the two pups and don't work with the older dog, I'm afraid you're in for a long, hard road of keeping them all separated.

My brother has an adult rescued boxer with aggression issues toward other dogs. They thought maybe she would be OK with a puppy even though she doesn't get along with adult dogs, so they brought a puppy into the house. Well, the inevitable happend and the dog and puppy got into a massive dogfight. My brother got bitten badly trying to break it up. They now have to keep the two dogs separate at all times. They have to be walked separately, let into the yard separately, when they travel the dogs have to be split up and stay with two different sets of friends/relatives (niether can be boarded because of their history). It's all around just a nightmare of a situation, and it reminds me all too much of yours.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Something may be off with the older Golden's wiring. IMO you need to get those puppies out of your home immediately, otherwise you risk traumatizing them for life and possibly instilling lifelong fears and aggression. You need a behaviorist now, preferably one who is also a veterinarian. Your dog has a history of killing and this makes me worried for the two puppies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't mean to sound mean but if I had a dog with issues like that, I would not get a puppy, or two. It is confusing, your dad bought two but you're keeping one? Well I fear that your dog will make the puppies afraid and then have issues themselves. Your dad needs to address the issues that the older one has and not even think about another dog right now.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Please return the puppies before they get hurt.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I have been thinking about this thread all morning and I am horrified that those two puppies are at such a risk. I actually fear for their lives. Your older Golden has killed before and without some immediate and serious intervention, may kill again as you mentioned the dog was not previously socialized. This is a terrible, life threatening situation for those puppies IMO. I just needed to get that off my chest. Did the puppies' breeder understand you had an unsocialized adult dog at home? Call the breeder and get those puppies back to safety immediately before permanent damage (emotional and physical) or death occurs.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This worries me too. I hope the OP comes back to give us an update. When I read that the adult was "tied up" to meet the pups my heart skipped a beat. There are no winners in this scenario


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Lot's of sound advice here. I'm sure its not what you wanted to hear, most likely. Thing is those pups are in danger, you can't trust your older golden to be anywhere where he could get ahold of one. It's not fair to any of those dogs to continue this situation.... I also think your older Golden needs a behaviorist! Please don't keep either of these pups...it's a recipe for disaster at this point..IMO


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I personally have a hard time believing this is a real situation. There are no white golden retrievers and no orange ones. If it is, then the puppies need to be returned immediately and shame on the breeder, even a BYB, who sold them to the father. Help needs to be given the the current dog. I just can't believe anyone would do something so unwise, I'll say. Everything done is completely wrong from the day they got the 3 year old apparently.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree with the others about getting a complete workup done by a veterinarian and a evaluation from a professional behaviorist for your 3yr old first and foremost.

Pups should never be introduced to a dog with issues like that. Your 3yr old needs help from you and your dad first.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm usually the guy who disagrees with whatever everyone else is saying, but, in this case, they are correct. Your father's dog needs to be the only dog in your house. It doesn't make him a bad dog, it's just the way he is. He's a dog who likes people and not a dog who likes other dogs. He can still be a good pet for your family, and I think you guys are a good match for him from what little you've said, since you don't seem to mind his issues.

The puppies need to be found good new homes. You can't put them in that type of situation. Your dog may well maim or kill them.

I am not necessarily one for telling people to take their dog to a dog behaviorialist and have him lay down on the equivalent of a psychologist's coach and pour out his feelings, and, in any event, you may not be able to afford that. But if you don't do that, the alternative is just accepting that "Hey, this dog can't get along with other dogs or animals, he's got to be the only animal in the house and can't be allowed around other house pets and such. We've got to provide company and plenty of play and stimulation for him ourselves (i.e. human company and stimulation) so he's not lonely.".

I think the older dog may well be a fine pet. You've just got to accept his limitations and not put him in situations where you're putting he and other animals in danger. Or go the behaviorist route if that's something you can afford and are interested in doing and see if his issues can be worked out.

You know, a lot of people will say that when it comes to a spouse or parents or siblings or whatever, sometimes you just have to accept them for who they are. That might be what in the end you've got to do with your dog. Accept that he's a great dog and just has this one "flaw" and love him anyway and don't get any other pets until he passes away, and don't bring him to dog parks or anything like that. You also may want to avoid having infants or young children around him unless he was proven friendly toward them in the past.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Regarding white golden retreivers.....Murphys mother from Beau Geste was very very light,,,,almost white in my eyes.....so yes they can be from a good breeder and be very light and considered white to some people.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

murphy1 said:


> Regarding white golden retreivers.....Murphys mother from Beau Geste was very very light,,,,almost white in my eyes.....so yes they can be from a good breeder and be very light and considered white to some people.


My point was, irregardless of color variation, they are Golden Retrievers. There is no White Golden Retriever or Orange Golden Retriever that would be more or less aggressive because of their coloring. I have a very red girl, but I don't say I have a Red Golden Retriever and that makes her ______. I have a Golden who is in the normal color variation of the breed and she is crazy as a loon at times . Color in a Golden doesn't determine flaws. Unlike some breeds where white causes issues, such as in Aussies or Danes it can cause deafness and blindness.


----------



## CBclone (May 2, 2013)

Well, we tied the older Golden Retriever since he was scared of the pups. Our Golden Retriever HAS in fact socialized with other dogs. Who knows what might have gone through his mine. There WAS fireworks and when there are fireworks he does get scared. On the fourth of July he ruined our whole bed since he could hear the loud fireworks that our neighbors had. His behavior was totally unexpected. So I DID not know what to think nor do. I think the fireworks did trigger his aggressiveness. The stupid dogs next door are always bullying my Golden Retriever so that's why he is scared of other dogs. They always break the wooden fence and get in. However, when my friend brought her little dogs he would just ignore them. When we go walking and he meets with other dogs he does nothing. I remember once when this bulldog was loose and he wanted to attack my Golden, he just sat there and did nothing. I think it was the fireworks. It's very common. We got the two pups since they were a gift. They are British Cream, I feel that my Golden is lonely since he is the only dog we have. We were expecting to keep one but since our house is large enough for three so we decided to keep the three. 

We separated the two pups and the older dogs. My Golden went crazy about the fireworks, when did bring him in the house but he was making two much noise and mess. My vet told me to give him some calming pills. So we did. 

This was at night at around 8 P.M. I woke up at 3 A.M and to my surprise I herd the two pups. I woke up to see what the noise was. My Golden was actually playing with the boy pup. It all went fine. However, the girl pup is still afraid while the boy pup plays with the dog. So I guess he liked the boy pup better. He did NOTHING to them. 

About the cat issue - My neighbor (4 houses away) has A LOT of cats! The cats infected my Golden Retriever before and we took him to the vet. He had red stuff all around his leg. He didn't want to eat nor do anything. They even had to shave him. Everything is OK. I think the fireworks had trigger him. The dead cats had no sign of bleeding nor of bites. I guess he squished them. 

Its been three days and the pups and my dog was doing OK. In fact my dog doesn't even pay attention to the pups. However, he does bite them and then pushes them. Most of the time they are playing. Everything is OK I guess. We took the pups to the vet and I told my vet about this and he said It's OK. He says it was kinda usual for his behavior and he says that he has seen that on a lot of dogs. We wanted to female pup to mate with older dog (That's why we got her) and since we decided to keep the male pup the vet suggested we neutered the male pup so he wound't mate with the female pup since they are brothers. You'll be surprised of how it all ended up. 

Thank you for your concerns I really appreciated it. I've called the police and notified them about the fireworks.


----------



## CBclone (May 2, 2013)

There are not white golden retrievers? What about English Cream retrievers?


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

You have completely contradicted yourself between your original and follow up post, as well as within the follow up post. Socialised or not? You say both. Killed or accidentally squashed cats? You say both. Puppies as a gift or for breeding? You say both. I fear for these puppies. As for breeding them, maybe leave that to the experts??? Sorry if this comes off as harsh, but these animals are defenceless, we as people are not. Think carefully, if you love these animals, do the right responsible thing. Work on what's not right, and don't turn a difficult situation into a hopeless one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

By the way, a golden retriever is a golden retriever. There are many colour variances within the breed standard. No such thing as English Creme. It's a golden. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CBclone (May 2, 2013)

Well I'm sorry but you misunderstood my post. I know what I'm writing. Yes the puppy was a gift and we want the female to mate with my older dog.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm only commenting on what was written. You said the only reason you have the pups is because they were a gift. IMO no one should be breeding unless registered and knowledgable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Frankly from what you are saying about the older dog I am still struggling to figure out what traits from that dog you would like to pass on to the potential pups? 
While it is normal for some dogs to be scared of fireworks IMHO it is not normal for them to become destructive or aggressive. Our mutt was scared of fireworks but not once did he destroy the bed, kill a cat or attacked another dog. 
Please spend more time training and working with your dog before contemplating breeding and since he likes playing and spending time with the boy pup maybe he would be the one to actually keep - but I would be very cautious even in that situation.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Why do you want to breed the female pup to your older male?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

So you want to breed the two to create more aggressive and dangerous dogs. Good idea. >.<


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I would bet the house that this is a hoax. Happens here a lot. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=172722


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You have no business breeding these dogs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Nairb said:


> I would bet the house that this is a hoax. Happens here a lot.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=172722
> 
> ...


I hope the Mods will close this thread if this is a hoax.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> I hope the Mods will close this thread if this is a hoax.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not sure if you checked out the other thread I linked, but he now claims the pups are one month old. Every comment and thread started by this individual has been carefully crafted to get people riled up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Never mind.


----------

